# Corel-Draw nach Illustrator



## Rofi (24. Februar 2006)

Hi,

habe folgendes Problem:
Auf meinem Rechner befinden sich "alte" Corel-Draw-Dateien (wahrscheinlich von den cdr-Versionen 10-12), welche ich mit Adobe Illustrator CS2 weiterverarbeiten müsste.

Ich habe leider kein Corel-Draw zum Installieren und auch sonst keine Möglichkeit (durch Bekannte z.Bsp) die cdr-Dateien mit Corel-Draw direkt zu konvertieren!  

Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, die Dateien trotzdem in Illustrator hinein zu bekommen? 

Am liebsten natürlich als Vektorgrafik. Aber das wird wohl Wunschdenken sein. Bin aber auch happy, wenn's als Pixelgrafig möglich ist.

Danke Euch!
Gruss Rofi


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. März 2006)

Hi,
also Coreldraw Dateien bis Version 10 kannst du über Platzieren Importieren und wie man das jetzt mit den neueren macht weiß ich nicht, kann sein das sich im Dateiformat bei CD seit der Version 10 bis zur X3 nichts verändert hatt so das man diese auch damit Importieren kann. Aber zur Not kannst du dir ja vielleicht die Demo  von CD runterladen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Rofi (13. März 2006)

Gute Idee,

werde ich versuchen!
Danke für den Tipp

Gruss,
Rofi


----------

